# Will my plants make it with sand substrate?



## 5150wicd4fish (Oct 28, 2012)

I have two tanks with sand substrate since January, the plants are standard beginner type. I would like suggestions on how I can keep these plants to thrive with existing substrate.
Also anyone have a full planted tank? Do betta sp.:redyay::redyay: really like that? I only use liquid fert for these plants, but am concerned that they may wilt and I may not be able to try any additions..
thanks guys...plus anybody try a higher LED lighting, does it effect your betta in a negative way? Other than try to keep plants alive, I don't want to
stress him "Gilligan" out any further.
I know he looks a little lonely, he has a albino BNP with him, they get along fine. I've read threads about tank size etc..so I hope someone doesn't tell me to get a smaller tank..
anyway look forward to comments..


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I'm no expert but maybe some root tabs will help?? I only have sand and I have noticed the plants perked up once I added root tabs near them. 

Get a smaller tank? :shock: Most people are told to get larger ones. I don't know what types of plants those are. Are they gonna grow much taller? If not, maybe fill in his tank with some taller ones? However I have noticed alot of the tall ones will get too tall for a 10G tank. I spent most of the day looking for plants for my 20G


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I hav a super bright 23w cfl over my betta's 2.5 gallon. he's used to it

the crypts will appreciate a root tab . do you have any MTS to work the sand?


----------



## 5150wicd4fish (Oct 28, 2012)

HI guys thanks for reply..um I have tried fert tabs before in a 36 gallon, didn't like how it turned my water, but will maybe consider again on this tank or my 60 gallon as I have similar plantings.
About MLS is that Milaysian snails? I have a albino, he does stir it up a little mostly at night.
So I guess that it is "okay" to crowd this tank with taller plants? I was looking at web site for aquaria plants very beautiful choices! Didn't want to spend $ on chance that my substrate would not help them....but I LOVE plants! Haha, dilemma here...LOL


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

susbtrate only matters for root feeders, they will definately benefit from root tabs but other than that should be fairly happy. Plant your tank how you want! I personally like crowded tanks that look like jungles. If you do add more plants you will need to start adding fertilizers.


----------



## 5150wicd4fish (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks for the reply  I think I will try more plants, do you have or use a fertilizer (tab) that works well for you?


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

And how about some floating plants... they would help fill out that space nicely and provide some hiding places at the top of the tank for your little guy.. i love your setup and the space though!


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

5150wicd4fish said:


> Thanks for the reply  I think I will try more plants, do you have or use a fertilizer (tab) that works well for you?


 i use flourish comprehensive for micro ferts, and dry ferts for macros, macros you will want potassium, phosphorus and nitrogen, all of which you can get in the seachem line but it is more economical to do dry ferts, if you google estimative index or EI you can find lots of info that is really helpful as a starting point.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I can't find Seachem flourish without spending a fortune on shipping so I have API leafzone, liquid Co2 and Root tabs. I poke the sand myself with one of those report cover binders as I dont want a million malaysian snails.


----------



## 5150wicd4fish (Oct 28, 2012)

Today I ordered C02 fert, and flourish excel...and some easy plants..idk what a c02 retractor is??? sounds complicated, but probably isn't..just going to wait and see what happens..


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

A co2 setup would look like this - or so the webz says.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I think a CO2 reactor is just something that mixes CO2 and water before it hoes into the aquarium. host likely connected to a canister supplying the CO2


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

My first betta was kept in an artificially planted tank (silk plants) and while he was active and seemingly healthy his colours and overall behaviour improved substantially once he was moved into an aquarium with live plants. I started seeing more natural behaviours (such as hunting through the plants for microorganisms) as well which was wonderful.

I started with sand substrate too and found no issues with keeping plants alive; ferts certainly help but I didn't use them back when I first had live plants and still had good growth rates. I use ferts now in my heavily planted tank and definitely recommend them but you need to make sure you get the right one for your purpose; check dosages carefully as too much can cause an algae bloom.

I use an aquarium LED grow light for my tanks and as long as I have lots of floating plants I have had no issues with my bettas finding it offensive; duckweed is amazing in that respect as it's small and very dainty, beautiful to look at -- if you find it starts to take over, however, make sure you compost it -- don't flush it as it's a pest and can take over local waterways.

Your tank looks lovely so far


----------

